# Need someone to make a couple drawings from my rough sketches.



## finsruskw (Mar 4, 2021)

Small parts for garden tractor.
Thanks!


----------



## ErichKeane (Mar 4, 2021)

Post the sketches   There are a couple of really good CAD people here who could probably knock it out.  Heck, if it is easy enough I could go back and re-acquaint myself with FreeCAD.


----------



## mickri (Mar 4, 2021)

I use Sketchup which will give you a 3D drawing.  Post your sketches and I will see what I can do.


----------



## macardoso (Mar 4, 2021)

Happy to help as well. I use Solidworks and can provide both the 3D model as well as third angle projection (2D) drawings


----------



## finsruskw (Mar 5, 2021)

Here Ya go!
I hope this is enough info and I tried to get the measurements as close as I could using the actual part.
I have made 3 so far 
(https://www.hobby-machinist.com/thr...in-your-shop-today.67833/page-427#post-829436)
And would like a nice set of drawings to fall back on should I decide to do some more.


----------



## macardoso (Mar 5, 2021)

finsruskw said:


> Here Ya go!
> I hope this is enough info and I tried to get the measurements as close as I could using the actual part.
> I have made 3 so far
> (https://www.hobby-machinist.com/thr...in-your-shop-today.67833/page-427#post-829436)
> And would like a nice set of drawings to fall back on should I decide to do some more.



Looks like you are missing the diameter for the bolt hole circle, unless I am misunderstanding something.


----------



## macardoso (Mar 5, 2021)

Also, is the 5/8" hole through the whole thing or only down to the level of the 2.80" disc?


----------



## macardoso (Mar 5, 2021)

macardoso said:


> Also, is the 5/8" hole through the whole thing or only down to the level of the 2.80" disc?


Saw you other post and looks like it does go through all. The slots were not present in your other post. Do the slots go all the way to the face of the 2.8" disc?

Provide that info and the bolt hole circle diameter and I will have a model and drawings for you. Nearly done already


----------



## finsruskw (Mar 5, 2021)

I just checked and the bolt hole circle, as close as I can tell is 2.215 dia.
X ways.
The slot does not go all the way to the web
I'll run back to the shop and try to come up with a distance.

Thank You!!
I just want a nice clean drawing I can print, laminate and keep in a project book for future reference is all.


----------



## macardoso (Mar 5, 2021)

finsruskw said:


> I just checked and the bolt hole circle, as close as I can tell is 2.215 dia.
> X ways.
> The slot does not go all the way to the web
> I'll run back to the shop and try to come up with a distance.
> ...


Sounds good. Give a depth to the bottom of the slot and I'll get this finished up.


----------



## finsruskw (Mar 5, 2021)

The slot stops 1/8" from the surface of the web.
I held a 1/4 drill rod in the slot and inserted bits under it to come up with that measurement.

I think they call this "reverse engineering"
like the Russians did in WWII with a captured B-29.


----------



## macardoso (Mar 5, 2021)

Here is the STEP model (3D). Working on finishing the drawing.


----------



## macardoso (Mar 5, 2021)

Got caught up at work a bit late. Here is your PDF of the drawing. Double check the dimensions and let me know if you'd like any additional info on it (material, chamfers, surface finishes, etc.).

Cheers,

-Mike


----------



## finsruskw (Mar 5, 2021)

WOW!!
That is awesome!!
What, if anything, might I do for you in return?? 
Thank You, Thank You!!


----------



## macardoso (Mar 5, 2021)

finsruskw said:


> WOW!!
> That is awesome!!
> What, if anything, might I do for you in return??
> Thank You, Thank You!!



Oh this was no big deal at all - happy to help.

Probably took 20 minutes in total.


----------



## finsruskw (Mar 6, 2021)

I picked up a scrap piece of 3" shafting that I am using for these.
It had bearings and keyways on one end that were trashed.
About 36" of usable material once that end was removed.
I hope it is of sufficient quality.


----------



## macardoso (Mar 8, 2021)

Note, I took a look at this drawing and saw I missed the 0.250" dimension for the depth. I have gone back to the previous post, deleted the original PDF and replaced it with a new version. Sorry about that. Guess it is what I get for doing that right after work!


----------

